# Central Florida horse folks!



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone in central florida. We are planning a 3 night 2 day trail ride. Camping, food, bon fires with a big cook out at the end. The first day will be along the beautiful withlacoochee river. The second day will be along side old phosphate mines, sand dunes and many more parts of florida. Anyone interested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wish I was in central Florida! That sounds like a blast!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well anyone is welcome. You just may have a long drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

What are the dates?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I live in gilchirst county!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

It will be feb. 17-19. The 17th camping being optional. The ride will leave out of potts preserve on the 18. And will end in holder on the 19.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

